#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  or you could try teaching in Indo...

## kingwilly

at least your pay is in the order of 8 or 10 million! 

here's a blog about a teacher type in Indo...

Jakarta Guru

----------

